# A Pigeon with a Broken Wing Found Us, Help



## Deb M (Sep 26, 2009)

My husband found a Pigeon, walking around in our garage a few days ago. We thought some SOB had poisoned it fortunately this was not the case, he has a broken wing. We have "Byrd" in a box with food, water and a perch it has been 3 days and the he/she is doing well. Does anyone know if there is a pigeon rescue or rehab center in the Las Vegas area? We are serial rescuers of dogs and cats but are not experienced with birds.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi and thanks to you and your husband for helping him.

Some possible treatment options in LV discussed here:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/pigeon-in-distress-las-vegas-nv-39759.html?highlight=vegas


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Please call- 

Dr. Hauck's office ... not sure if this is in the link above.. if so, forgive me...

Dr. Patrick Hauck
2675 E. Flamingo Rd.
Las Vegas, NV 89121
(702) 734-9761
They see both pet and feral pigeons. 
If they are feral, the rescuer will need to continue home care as the office will not keep them.
This is a very friendly and supportive office.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*Does the bird have any leg bands on it by chance?*


Rehabber:

Joanne Stefanatos, BS, DVM, CVA, CVC, MHMA, 
Wildlife Rehabilitator
http://www.holistic-veterinarian.com

_I think _this is their number: 702-735-7184.


----------



## Deb M (Sep 26, 2009)

*Broken Wing Pigeon in Vegas*

Thanks so much for the reply regarding the pigeon that found us in Vegas. We will contact the Vets in the posts you forwarded to me. We have researched how to care for the bird on the web and found a site that gives direction 0n how to reset the birds wing using vet wrap but not being a knowledgeable bird oerson I am afraid I might do more harm than good. Now thanks to you I have two local leads to have our little feathered friend professionally cared for. It's safe and eating and drinking so we will will contact the Vet on Monday. Is there a way to tell how old the bird is it seems small compared to other pigeons that visit our yard.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Can you post a picture for us? and does it have any yellow fuzz sticking out anywhere?


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Also...if you could put a heating pad in the box wrapped up in a towel and set the temp. on it to low...He will need room to move away from it if he wats to. When they are injuried and/or not feeling well, the heat will help to regulate his body temp.

The drinking...dish (depending on pijies age) will need to be at least 2inches in depth, pigeons suck up their water like a straw...so it needs to be deep enough for them to do so. 

Is he indoors?


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Also... to rest your worries--- Dr. Hauck will set the wing for you ,so keep him comfortable and still until then... as a matter of fact.

Id take any perches out until he is seen to put less pressure on the wing (from drooping) if you have old towels or paper towels...line the botoom of cage, box, etc...with that.. It will force him to sit on the ground and will put less pressure on his wing.

Its a FANTASTIC office...trust me on this!


----------

